
Manmade Antarctic snowstorm 'could save coastal cities from rising seas' - stickydink
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/17/manmade-antarctic-snowstorm-could-save-coastal-cities-from-rising-seas
======
bryanrasmussen
Decades from now those of us left alive will be on a train perpetually
circling the frozen earth having a laugh about this article.

